# Marquardt Car Amplifier? MA-16000



## Struglife (Mar 25, 2011)

A customer wants to trade me an amp and I can't find it anywhere. It's a marquardt MA-16000. It's a jumbo amp and it's pretty old. I'll try to post a pic. THANKS!


----------

